# BROAD BEANS



## JESS (May 15, 2004)

HI ALL,
 My hubbie will be soon bringing in the huge amount of veg again ,
  so apart from frezin broad bean and runner beans , sweetcorn ,beetroots what do any one else use them for ????


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 15, 2004)

I plant them...... wait overnight...... then climb the bean stalk to a magical world.   :roll:


----------



## Linaka (May 15, 2004)

*This award goes to the person that makes me laugh all the time........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.........Deadly Sushi! *


----------



## lindatooo (May 15, 2004)

I've never even heard of a "Broad Bean"...."Broad Beams" but not the former   

Aside from the stalk idea.....

How many friends do you have?

Just some notions but nothing I've tried:

Roast the beets before you freeze them (I do love roasted beets) then use them for winter salads
Pickle the beans - there are recipes for tipsy beans I've seen
make sweet relish with the corn or a corn/bean combination


If I think of more I'll post them...



2


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 16, 2004)

Thanks Linaka   






I would like to thank Jess and her beans.... without them, I would not have a joke. I would also like to thank my cat for waking me up SO early... that I was way too tired to go outside and have fun, thus I focused on the internet. And let me not forget to mention all of you who has endured listening to "humor" for the last 3 months. Without you, there would be no one to laugh at me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank You all for this award! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 

And once again thank you Linaka!


----------



## Linaka (May 16, 2004)

*Bravo!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## kyles (May 16, 2004)

I can't keep up with the humour, so I shall just do a boring regular post about broad beans (you guys know the little critters as fava beans)

There is a great two fat ladies recipe for broad beans called Egyptian beans, I think it is in their second book (look it up in your local library) where you cook them slowly in olive oil. Lovely. You can cook and puree broad beans and serve them like a mash with meat dishes. I love them cooked, then the outer shell peeled off, let them cool and mix them with red kidney beans chopped celery and spring onion and a good salad dressing.

Hope that gets you started


----------



## lindatooo (May 16, 2004)

Ahhhhhhhhh Fava beans!  They're the ones that go so wonderfully with "a nice bottol of Chianti"  as Dr. Lechter said!   :twisted: 

Only thing is that they do have to be peeled.  But they are tasty!


Oh, and Sushi, I think we owe your kitties a nice catnip mouse!

2


----------



## JESS (May 16, 2004)

Thanks all     refer to giving veg away do you find though as i have
 if you give it away they look at it as if some things wrong with it (um why are you givein it away !!) any way thanks for the laughs ...!!!!  



 Surviving old age is a qestion of mind over matter ,
       Your mind stops workin but it doesn,t really matter .....   
                                           :roll:


----------



## lindatooo (May 16, 2004)

One veggie I NEVER have trouble giving away is Tomatoes - so when I have a bumper Zucchini crop It's mandatory that squash goes with tomatoes when I give them away! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2


----------



## JESS (May 16, 2004)

_  yes we get the tomatos , corgettes , and marrows as well but with toms i use them for chutney ... cors fryed  and marrows stuffed !!
 
Old age is when you nap between sleeps !!!      _


----------



## kyles (May 16, 2004)

I thought I would leave the Silence of the Lambs line to you guys!!!!

Tomatoes and silver beet (in England we call it swiss chard, it's like spinach except horrible - and it grows really well and no one likes it. So wehn giving away a pound of tomatoes, people get a bunch of silver beet if they want it or not!!!!)


----------



## JESS (May 16, 2004)

kyles said:
			
		

> I thought I would leave the Silence of the Lambs line to you guys!!!!
> 
> Tomatoes and silver beet (in England we call it swiss chard, it's like spinach except horrible - and it grows really well and no one likes it. So wehn giving away a pound of tomatoes, people get a bunch of silver beet if
> they want it or not!!!!)


  
  YES spinach  agh  grows like mad and tastes horrid !!  hubbie stoped growing it now    
 8)  what great weather we are havein in old England ?


----------



## BubbaGourmet (May 16, 2004)

Another "Two Fat Ladies" recipe for broad beans is "Beans Means Fritz"
Cooked fava beans are dressed with olive oil, bacon, onion. boiled egg and anchovies. Awesome!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 16, 2004)

Hey, who are these 2 fat ladies?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Seems like they enjoy using olive oil a lot!
And Kyles... thanks for telling us American folks what some of this stuff is!!! I would be totally lost without you telling me!!!


----------



## kyles (May 16, 2004)

Oh dear Deadly Sushi, you never heard of Two Fat Ladies??? Right, The late Jennifer Patterson and Clarissa Dickson Wright made four series of fantastic cookery programmes, and wrote books to accompany the series.  They are very English, and have an uncompromising attitude to using fresh ingredients, and as the title suggests, don't shy away from using oil and butter and even lard. I use their recipes quite a lot, Jennifer's beef in pastry is what I made for Christmas dinner. Check 'em out!


----------



## Barbara L (May 16, 2004)

kyles said:
			
		

> ...silver beet (in England we call it swiss chard, it's like spinach except horrible - and it grows really well and no one likes it. So wehn giving away a pound of tomatoes, people get a bunch of silver beet if they want it or not!!!!)



I've never heard of silver beet, but in the U.S. we have Swiss chard too, and no one here likes it either, except some of my dad's family.  lol

 Barbara


----------



## MJ (May 16, 2004)

I used to watch Two Fat Ladies awhile back. I can't remember where, but I enjoyed watching them. If I remember right, they were biker women (I won't call them chicks). Very funny! But I enjoyed it.


----------



## lindatooo (May 16, 2004)

Two Fat Ladies were a hoot!  I thoroughly enjoyed their cooking and their travels!


----------



## BubbaGourmet (May 17, 2004)

To me, Jennifer Patterson made that show. She broke all the rules for a professional cook and did so unashamedly. She was funny and irreverent. I miss the show a lot.


----------



## kyles (May 17, 2004)

Jennifer was one in a million wasn't she? I loved a quote from the producer Pamela Llewellyn when asked if they embellished her stories, anecdotes and and songs for the camera, and she replied that if anything they had to tone her down somewhat. My favourite episode is her making caphrina cocktails with the driver of the Brazilian embassy in a posh hotel in London, singing in Portugese! (Sorry I am a huge Two Fat Ladies fan!!!)

My final anecdote of the day is when Jennifer was in hospital seriously ill with lung cancer, the Prince of Wales sent her some ice cream from his estate in Scotland, raising a difficult question of ettiquette, if a member of royalty sends you something in a tupperware container, can you keep it or do you send the container back???


----------



## JESS (May 17, 2004)

_   Is saying   two fat ladies   P C    now a days  ???    




you know your gettin old when children asks you  "if you had a dinosaur as a pet when you were young "  _


----------



## MJ (May 17, 2004)

Might not be P C- but its true. They were large ladies, but I liked them


----------



## JESS (May 17, 2004)




----------



## BubbaGourmet (May 19, 2004)

Kyles;
   Another anecdote about her last days. her friends kept bringing her flowers. She told them (allegedly);
   "Flowers? I'm dying aren't I? bring me caviar, champagne and truffles, then!"


----------

